# Marineland double bright led



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Which specific fixture? the 24-36"? If so, feel free to poke through some of my journals.

I believe you'd be better off using a different fixture. It's a lot of money for what you get - a fixture that is spot-lighty and inflexible.

The 36" fixture is where things start to get good for planted tanks.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Well 36" would overhang so that won't work. Not what sure where else to turn besides this fixture considering Lowe from Finnex already said the Fugeray would be too bright without dosing ferts or co2


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

This is on a 20 long. Bright enough to have all the plants do well, as you can see. The chain sword started with just two plants, I'm constantly trimming the cabomba, grows just as well as in my 65 with 3x39 t5ho, bacopa beginning to branch, and the stauro began with just two stems that were doing nothing in the big tank. 

All I add is a few mls of flourish once a week.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I would buy a Finex.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you go with Fugeray, know that the LEDs in the fixture don't extend the full length - only 24" or so. But you can definitely use it without dosing ferts or supplementing with CO2. Just add a few layers of fiberglass window screen beneath the fixture.

There are others on the market, though, and you should definitely consider everything within your price range.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you list some of the others on the market because I'm not finding many that are cheap. I found a few on ebay but I don't know how good those would be.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Where are you looking? Start by going through a bunch of journals here on the forum to see what people are using.

Then check eBay, Amazon, That Pet Place, Ken's Fish, Marine Depot, Pet Mountain, PetSmart, Petco, Drs. Foster & Smith, all the other marine retailers, et al.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Somewhat is right, grab a fugeray over the marineland. I had a marineland and returned it to amazon after 2 days with it, very spotty. 

For the price, finnex is much better.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

For a 20L go with a finnex anything that uses fewer larger leds is going to give you a terrible spot light effect at that height. You want a fixture with more smaller leds to get an even coverage

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

as a lot of others have said the double bright won't work well with the 20L, its very spooty and PAR reflects that. I run a single t5no over my 20L and it grows very well, and lights the tank nicely.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Well after researching all morning I am either going with the Fugeray with window screen, a single T5NO or t8's. Fugeray would be my first choice considering how sleek it looks plus I wouldn't have to change bulbs. My only issue is how to attach the window screen? I would like it to be somehow attached only to the bottom so you couldn't tell unless you picked it up to look at the LEDs


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bravo on choosing a Fugreray! 

cleanest looking window screen mod (to me):
- 2 little Phillips screws hold the endcaps on, unscrew both screws on one cap. Take cap out of end of fixture (leave the wires to the switch attached). 
- with the end cap undone, you can slide the clear shield completely out.
- cut the window screen smaller than the clear shield, put a little piece of tape on the ends to hold them together when you put the shield back in.
- slide the shield back in the light (with the screen now INSIDE the light)
- screen the end cap back on
Done!


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for such a clear explanation!! Now I know this is probably a dumb question but I don't have to worry about the LEDs melting the screen being that close do I? Also do you happen to have any pictures of what yours looks like?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

A single layer of window screen won't do much to cut down lighting from a Finnex fixture, unfortunately. 

You'll likely need to layer 2-3 sheets of it. 

While not ideal, you can place the fiberglass screen on top of your tank until you find a level of lighting and screen arrangement that works for you. Once that's done, then go about attaching it to the fixture. Some double-sided tape on each end of the fixture will help hold things in place.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hoppy did some actual PAR meter testing on window screen, here is the link:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114756&highlight=window+screen+PAR

One layer reduced light by 40%, even if attached right at the light.

I don't think you will have a melting problem, the clear shield attached doesn't even get warm to the touch. I don't actually run a screen in mine, but I did take it apart and do the steps above to prove it can be done.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

His testing wasn't with LED fixtures. Using window screen with about a dozen Finnex fixtures, I can attest to a single layer of window screen doing little in terms of dampening light. Takes a few layers.

That 40% bit is spot-on when it comes to bulbs (T5, CFL, etc), though.



jbrady33 said:


> Hoppy did some actual PAR meter testing on window screen, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114756&highlight=window+screen+PAR
> 
> ...


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

i got this light:

albeit from aquatraders.com which is down for maintenance right now. Definitely not the best, but nice for the price. they have a single row model that may be better for a 20L. I also find the actinics do cause algea... i bought it because i read the bright whites and actinics would provide a good spectrum for plant growth and a night-time option... however, in retrospect, I think the "plant" model may have been a better choice because leaving the actinics on at night causes a ton of algae.


----------



## $$mok3d (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is a Marineland DB 36" on my 40g. It doesn't seem to be bright enough to grow plants effectively in my tank. I only get good growth from directly under a beam and would recommend this light for a slimmer profile, fish only tank. Waste of money IMO.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

I'm using two Marineland Double-Brites on a 56 gallon tank. The depth is 24". Got the lights for $69 dollars each (new) and am using the two fixtures since my tank is 18" front to back. 

My plants (Anubias,Crypts,Java Fern and Jungle Vals) are doing great. The Par value at 24" is 19 vs. a Par of 17 at 24" for the Finnex FugeRay. My waters real clear, so no problem with spot lighting. FWIW, as mentioned in the manual, I took the extender legs off and placed the lights with small rubber tabs directly on the glass top. Looks cool, as it gives a tablet look. Real thin profile too!

Overall, the Marineland Double Brites have worked real well.


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

again, the evo quad model i bought is available in single or double row 3w LED. I think it produces significantly more lumens than the marineland.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

$$mok3d said:


> Here is a Marineland DB 36" on my 40g. It doesn't seem to be bright enough to grow plants effectively in my tank. I only get good growth from directly under a beam and would recommend this light for a slimmer profile, fish only tank. Waste of money IMO.


 
Oh that is pretty ,looks like a lagoon and love the firemouth, they are found here in sandy areas border of the Glades just like your tank.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

longgonedaddy said:


> This is on a 20 long. Bright enough to have all the plants do well, as you can see. The chain sword started with just two plants, I'm constantly trimming the cabomba, grows just as well as in my 65 with 3x39 t5ho, bacopa beginning to branch, and the stauro began with just two stems that were doing nothing in the big tank.
> 
> All I add is a few mls of flourish once a week.


 
Love it.


----------

